# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N9. Մարսյան երազ

## ivy

Այ էսպիսի դիմակ, որը կբացվի նոյեմբերի 30-ին:

Տեքստում մի քանի տողեր շեղատառ են որոշակի պատճառով:


*Մարսյան երազ*

Աչքերս բացեցի ու տեսա, որ Մարսի վրա եմ:



Խոստովանում եմ, չհավատացի աչքերիս: Բայց շուրջս ամեն ինչ կարմիր էր, և ուրեմն էլ որտե՞ղ կարող էի լինել, եթե ոչ Կարմիր Մոլորակի վրա: Կասկածներս փարատելու համար ահագին քայլեցի էլ,



 մինչև վերջիվերջո հասա հսկայական, կարմիր սարերին: Եվ էլ կասկած չմնաց:



Բլուրի վրա նստած էր մի ծերունի:
Գողտրիկ մոտեցա ու կանգնեցի կողքին:
Նրա դեմ մի նկարակալ էր դրված, որի վրայի կտավին նա ինչ-որ նկար էր նկարում:

_Կապույտ մթության մեջ մի աստղաշող լճափ էր: Անփույթ ցրված քարերի_ միջից աճում էին խատուտիկներ, արագորեն աճում էին, հետո նրանց սերմերը  թռչում-ցաքուցրիվ էին լինում, իսկ պտուղները հասունանում ու _ճեղքվում էին,  նրանցից դուրս էին սահում աղջիկներ և ինքնամոռաց պարում լճափին_:



- Նստիր, ինչ ես կանգնել, - հանկարծ ասաց ծերուկը:
- Չե՞մ խանգարում, - հարցրեցի վախվորած ու նստեցի թրթռալով...
- Անունդ ի՞նչ է:
- Շատ կուզեի Մարինա լիներ...
- Ինչի՞ որ:
- Երբ ծանոթացա Մարինա Ցվետաեվայի պոէզիային, նեղացել էի մորիցս, որ անունս Մարինա չի դրել:



- Մի նեղացիր, մորից չեն նեղանա: Փոխարենը կարող ես Ռոզա Լյուքսեմբուրգով հպարտանալ:
- Որտեղի՞ց իմացաք անունս...
- Ես գիտեմ:

Կտավի վրա աղջիկները շարունակում էին պարել ցաքուցրիվ: Սերմերը շարունակում էին թռչել ինքնամոռաց:

- Պապիկ, իսկ ու՞ր են թռչում այդ սերմերը:
- Ի՞նչ իմանաս, թե ուր են թռչում այդ խելագարները: Բայց դրանք սերմեր չեն, դրանք այս աղջիկների զույգերն են, տղաները: Նրանց ժամանակ է պետք կողմնորոշվելու համար:
- Կողմնորոշվելու... ինչի՞ համար:
- Դե... Օրինակ, հասկանալ, թե որն է քո նշանակությունը, թե ինչ ես դու քեզանից ներկայացնում, ինչ ես նախատեսում անել, ուր ես պատրաստվում գնալ և նման այլ հարցեր:
- Նրանք ինչ է, չգիտե՞ն:
- Դա է ձեր հիմնական տարբերությունը: Դուք, աղջիկներդ, ի ծնե գիտեք ձեր անելիքը: Իսկ տղաներին ժամանակ է պետք իրենց մտքերը հավաքելու համար: Հետո նրանք հետ են վերադառնում ձեզ գտնելու:
- Բայց, հայրիկ, ինչպե՞ս մենք գիտենք մեր անելիքը: Ես, օրինակ, ոչինչ չգիտեմ...

Ես գլխիկոր շուռ եկա դեպի կտավի վրայի լճակը: Այնտեղ երկինքն ամպել էր: Աղջիկներն էլ չէին երևում: Լճակն ալեկոծվել էր: Խատուտիկները թոշնել էին: Աներազանք _քամին հարակիրի էր անում ժամանակներում_:



- Դա խաբկանք է: Ձեզանից ոմանք շատ ավելի զգայուն են, քան մյուսները: Եվ, երբ մենք լքում ենք ձեզ, ձեզ սկսում է թվալ, թե կորցրել եք ամեն ինչ և ոչինչ չգիտեք: Բայց բավական է մենք վերադառնանք... Իսկ մենք կվերադառնանք, չվերադառնալ անկարող ենք: Իսկ վերադարձի ճանապարհին մենք հավաքում ու հետ ենք բերում ձեր այն բոլոր հուշերը, ձեր բոլոր իրերը, որոնք դուք ժամանակին _դեն էիք նետել ձեր զարդատուփերից_: Եվ երբ դուք վերագտնում եք այն, ինչ կորցրել էիք, այդ խաբկանքն անէանում է այլևս:
- Ուրեմն ահա թե ինչու էր _մեռնում լուսաբացը_: Իսկ _թաղման թափորը երազանքներիս_ այլ երգ էր երգում... Բայց, հայրիկ... ինչու՞ ինձ թվում է, թե ես _բարի հեքիաթի չար հերոս եմ, որ վերջում մեռնելու եմ, որ բոլորը երջանկանան, և որ դա է աշխարհին երջանկություն տալու_  իմ միակ ճանապարհը...
- Քո ծննդյան պահին աշխարհն արդեն իսկ երջանկացել է մի փոքր ավելի: Բայց լսիր, թե ինչ կասեմ քեզ. նույնիսկ _սատանային հոգի ծախելիս_, միևնույն է, շարունակիր _ապավինել աղոթքին_:  Ժամանակը չէ՞, որ կողմնորոշվես. պապի՞կ, թե հայրիկ:

Երբ վեր հառնեցի աչքերս, առջևումս իմ հմայիչ երիտասարդն էր կանգնած երազներիս:

- Այդ... դու՞ ես...
- Դու մոռացե՞լ էիր, որ խոստացել եմ վերադառնալ: Ու՞ր գնանք այս անգամ:
- Եկ գնանք Կապույտ Մոլորակ: Բայց ինչպե՞ս ենք գնալու: Ճանապարհը գիտե՞ս:
- Գնանք-սուզվենք այս լճակը:

Ձեռք-ձեռքի տված, մենք մտանք կտավի վրայի լճակը:

Մեր հետևում Մարսը փոխակերպվեց:

----------

Մուշու (28.11.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուզում էի կարդալ, բայց աչքովս սա ընկավ ու միանգամից վանեց:




> *Գողտրիկ* մոտեցա ու կանգնեցի կողքին:

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

Ռուֆ, դու սկզբում տեքստին «նայո՞ւմ ես», հետո կարդո՞ւմ  :Xeloq:

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, դու սկզբում տեքսին «նայո՞ւմ ես», հետո կարդո՞ւմ


դե քանի նկարները բացվում էին աչքովս ընկավ ու հիասթափեցրեց: Ոնց որ ճաշի մեջ որ մազ ես գտնում, էլ չես կարողանում ճաշն ուտել, ինչքան էլ որ համով երևա:

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լավ ա, քիչ ա գրած, էսի կարամ կարդամ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կարա՞ք, էս գրողին բռնեք բերեք ստեղ... աղաչում եմ..֏

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Կարա՞ք, էս գրողին բռնեք բերեք ստեղ... աղաչում եմ..֏


Ամսի 30-ին կգա. մինչև էդ չի կարելի ինքնաբացահայտվել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այվին էս ինչ էլ լավ բացատրություն ա տվել... 




> Տեքստում մի քանի տողեր շեղատառ են որոշակի պատճառով:

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ամսի 30-ին կգա. մինչև էդ չի կարելի ինքնաբացահայտվել:


չէ.. հիմա բերեք...

----------


## ivy

> Այվին էս ինչ էլ լավ բացատրություն ա տվել...


Ե՞վ, գտա՞ր պատճառը:

----------

GriFFin (28.11.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ե՞վ, գտա՞ր պատճառը:


տառասխալով ա գրած եղել, ուղղել ե՞ս...

----------


## ivy

> տառասխալով ա գրած եղել, ուղղել ե՞ս...


Չէ. շեղատառը հեղինակի նախաձեռնությամբ է գրված և ունի որոշակի պատճառ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սա համարվում ա դիմա՞կ  :Shok:   :Jpit: ։
Ճիշտն ասած՝ մենակ վերնագիրը կարդացի, արդեն պարզ էր՝ ով ա։ Մյուս դիմակազերծող գործոնի մասին առայժմ կլռեմ։ 

Մի տեսակ կարճ էր, շատ բան չասվեց, ավելի ճիշտ՝ շատ գաղափարներ կային, որ բացման, զարգացման կարիք ունեին։ Կարծես հեղինակը մի աշխարհ ասելիք է ունեցել, բայց գիտակցելով, որ էս ֆորմատում չի տեղավորվի, փորձել է հնարավորինս խտացնել ասելիքը, ու ստացվել է կիսատ ու անհասկանալի մի բան։ Նույնիսկ կասեի՝ ի սկզբանե վեպ է նախատեսված եղել։ Սպասենք էդ վեպին  :Jpit: ։

Ռուֆի նշած «գողտրիկ» բառի հետ կապված. գողտրիկ նշանակում է գեղեցիկ, հաճելի (հիմնականում ինչ–որ վայր նկարագրելու համար է գործածվում), ոչ թե թաքուն, գողեգող։ Բառի տեսքը բավական խաբուսիկ է, ու շատերը սխալ են պատկերացնում իմաստը։

----------

ivy (27.11.2016), Ruby Rue (27.11.2016), Նիկեա (28.11.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ. շեղատառը հեղինակի նախաձեռնությամբ է գրված և ունի որոշակի պատճառ:


Այվ, պտի գուշակե՞մ, կարդամ-հասկանա՞մ թե ինչի ա "Աներազանք քամին հարակիրի էր անում ժամանակներում:"-ի մեջ աներազանքը նորմալ գրած իսկ մնացածը շե՞ղ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սա համարվում ա դիմա՞կ  ։
> Ճիշտն ասած՝ մենակ վերնագիրը կարդացի, արդեն պարզ էր՝ ով ա։ Մյուս դիմակազերծող գործոնի մասին առայժմ կլռեմ։ 
> 
> Մի տեսակ կարճ էր, շատ բան չասվեց, ավելի ճիշտ՝ շատ գաղափարներ կային, որ բացման, զարգացման կարիք ունեին։ Կարծես հեղինակը մի աշխարհ ասելիք է ունեցել, բայց գիտակցելով, որ էս ֆորմատում չի տեղավորվի, փորձել է հնարավորինս խտացնել ասելիքը, ու ստացվել է կիսատ ու անհասկանալի մի բան։ Նույնիսկ կասեի՝ ի սկզբանե վեպ է նախատեսված եղել։ Սպասենք էդ վեպին ։
> 
> Ռուֆի նշած «գողտրիկ» բառի հետ կապված. գողտրիկ նշանակում է գեղեցիկ, հաճելի (հիմնականում ինչ–որ վայր նկարագրելու համար է գործածվում), ոչ թե թաքուն, գողեգող։ Բառի տեսքը բավական խաբուսիկ է, ու շատերը սխալ են պատկերացնում իմաստը։


մենակ գողտրիկը չի...֏ շատ բան կա...

----------


## ivy

> Այվ, պտի գուշակե՞մ, կարդամ-հասկանա՞մ թե ինչի ա "Աներազանք քամին հարակիրի էր անում ժամանակներում:"-ի մեջ աներազանքը նորմալ գրած իսկ մնացածը շե՞ղ...


Ոնց կուզես:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> մենակ գողտրիկը չի...֏ շատ բան կա...


Դե հիմա։ Մանրակրկիտ սրբագրություն չենք անելու։ Էդ մեկն ակնառու սխալ էր ու նաև մատնանշվել էր, ասեցի՝ պարզաբանեմ։ Եթե իմանամ՝ որևէ մեկին իրոք պետք ա մանրակրկիտ սխալների ուղղումը, կանեմ, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե պետք ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարս տեսա, մտածեցի՝ Ալֆան ա, բայց Ալֆան դժվար էսքան թույլ գրեր։

Մինչև վերջ չկարողացա կարդալ։ Ահավոր էր ծաղկավոր լեզուն։ Նկարների իմաստն էլ չհասկացա։ Գրական մենակ մի ժանր կա նկարներով. կոմիքսներն են, էն էլ էդ նկարներն արվում են տեքստին համահունչ։ Իսկ ինտերնետից նկար գտնելով ու տեքստին խառնելով շատ պարզունակ, անհասկանալի մի բան ա ստացվում։

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016), Mephistopheles (27.11.2016)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ոնց որ կինոյի թրեյլեր, ավելի ճիշտ՝ թիզեր լիներ։ Ինչ-որ արագ փոխվող պատկերներ, բայց երկար խոսակցություններ, որոնցից էնքան էլ բան չհասկացա։ Նկարներն էլ, ըստ իս, էնքան էլ տեղին չէին, նույնիսկ խանգարում էին ամբողջական տեքստն ընկալել։ Տեքստն էլ անհարթ էր, լիքը խուճուճ բառերով։

Վերնագրից հասկացա, որ Ալֆան ա, է՜հ, ոնց որ նկարում էլ ա ինքը:  :Smile: 

Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ, որ հեղինակը շատ ավելի լավ կարող է գրել։

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե հիմա։ Մանրակրկիտ սրբագրություն չենք անելու։ Էդ մեկն ակնառու սխալ էր ու նաև մատնանշվել էր, ասեցի՝ պարզաբանեմ։ Եթե իմանամ՝ որևէ մեկին իրոք պետք ա մանրակրկիտ սխալների ուղղումը, կանեմ, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե պետք ա։


ինձ պետք ա... ես կուզեի սաղ սխալներն ուղղվեին որ ճիշտ հասկանամ... կասեք, "դու ուղղի"... ես չեմ կարա որովհետև իմ համար շատ դժար ա կռահելը, թե դա դիտմամբ ա արած թե՞ վրիպակ/սխալ ա... մանավանդ որ առեղծվածային շեղատառեր կան որոնց նշանամությունը առայժմ հույժ գաղտնի ա...

ճշգրտությունը գրականության մեջ շատ շատ շատ շատ շատ կարևոր ա... եթե սխալ կա, պտի ուղղվի, եթե չկա շատ վատ ա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոնց կուզես:


ոնց կուզեսով չի, Այվ... It doesn't work that way...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ինձ պետք ա... ես կուզեի սաղ սխալներն ուղղվեին որ ճիշտ հասկանամ... կասեք, "դու ուղղի"... ես չեմ կարա որովհետև իմ համար շատ դժար ա կռահելը, թե դա դիտմամբ ա արած թե՞ վրիպակ/սխալ ա... մանավանդ որ առեղծվածային շեղատառեր կան որոնց նշանամությունը առայժմ հույժ գաղտնի ա...
> 
> ճշգրտությունը գրականության մեջ շատ շատ շատ շատ շատ կարևոր ա... եթե սխալ կա, պտի ուղղվի, եթե չկա շատ վատ ա...


Եթե նկատի ունես նենց բաները, որոնք չեն հասկացվում՝ դիտմամբ ա արած, թե սխալ ա, ապա դա, կարծում եմ, միայն հեղինակը կարող ա և իրավունք ունի ուղղելու։ Ես խոսում էի ակնհայտ լեզվական սխալների մասին։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարս տեսա, մտածեցի՝ Ալֆան ա, բայց Ալֆան դժվար էսքան թույլ գրեր։
> 
> Մինչև վերջ չկարողացա կարդալ։ Ահավոր էր ծաղկավոր լեզուն։ Նկարների իմաստն էլ չհասկացա։ Գրական մենակ մի ժանր կա նկարներով. կոմիքսներն են, էն էլ էդ նկարներն արվում են տեքստին համահունչ։ Իսկ ինտերնետից նկար գտնելով ու տեքստին խառնելով շատ պարզունակ, անհասկանալի մի բան ա ստացվում։


էլի թող նկար կպցնի... բայց էդ տաժանալիր աշխատանք ա ու չեմ կարծում որ ինտերնետից հանելով կլնի... ինքդ պտի անես քո տեքստին համահունչ... իսկ սենց յա տեքստը պտի գրվի նկարի գյորա, կամ էլ անկապ թափռտած... մենք էլ նստենք փորձենք իրար կապել ... չգիտեմ, պտի կռահե՞նք, թե ով ոնց ուզի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ինչևէ... ինձ թվում ա պատմվածքները պտի որակավորման մինիմում շեմ ունենան ներկայացնելու համար...

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Ինչևէ... ինձ թվում ա պատմվածքները պտի որակավորման մինիմում շեմ ունենան ներկայացնելու համար...


Էստեղ ներկայացված ամեն ինչ չի, որ պատմվածք է. ոչ էլ էդպիսի պայման կա, որ պիտի գրական դիմակում մենակ պատմվածքներ լինեն: Ցանկացած ֆորմատի գրական ստեղծագործություն կարող է դրվել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էստեղ ներկայացված ամեն ինչ չի, որ պատմվածք է. ոչ էլ էդպիսի պայման կա, որ պիտի գրական դիմակում մենակ պատմվածքներ լինեն: Ցանկացած ֆորմատի գրական ստեղծագործություն կարող է դրվել:


ֆորմատի դեմ խնդիր չունեմ... կարա անհայտ ֆորմատ լինի, կամ խառնուրդ... ես ավելի կուրախանամ...

.... որակը... 

որակի մինիմում շեմ պետք ա լինի.... Well, ես տենց կուզենայի...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչևէ... ինձ թվում ա պատմվածքները պտի որակավորման մինիմում շեմ ունենան ներկայացնելու համար...


Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի, Մեֆ։ Մրցույթ չի, որ դնենք, ժյուրիով–բանով դատենք։ Էն ա՝ դրված ա, կարդում ես, կարծիքդ գրում ես։ Չես ուզում՝ չես կարդում։ Ինչ–որ լուրջ ակնկալիքներ չկան, ժամանց ա։ Էդ նույն ձևով կարելի ա պահանջել, որ ընդհանրապես Ակումբում որևէ մեկը ստեղծագործություն դնելուց առաջ ուղարկեն որոշ ակումբցիների, որակավորում ստանան, նոր դնեն։ Բայց արժե՞ էդքան լրջացնել ու ժամանակ ու ջանք թափել տվյալ պարագայում։

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, որակը որոշում ենք հենց էստեղ։ Ու ամեն մեկն իր պատկերացումներն ունի էդ որակ կոչվածի մասին։
Ու էսքան գրելու տեղը ավելի լավ կանես` ստեղծագործության մասին կարծիք հայտնես։

----------

Աթեիստ (28.11.2016), Ուլուանա (27.11.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էստեղ ներկայացված ամեն ինչ չի, որ պատմվածք է. ոչ էլ էդպիսի պայման կա, որ պիտի գրական դիմակում մենակ պատմվածքներ լինեն: Ցանկացած ֆորմատի գրական ստեղծագործություն կարող է դրվել:





> Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի, Մեֆ։ Մրցույթ չի, որ դնենք, ժյուրիով–բանով դատենք։ Էն ա՝ դրված ա, կարդում ես, կարծիքդ գրում ես։ Չես ուզում՝ չես կարդում։ Ինչ–որ լուրջ ակնկալիքներ չկան, ժամանց ա։ Էդ նույն ձևով կարելի ա պահանջել, որ ընդհանրապես Ակումբում որևէ մեկը ստեղծագործություն դնելուց առաջ ուղարկեն որոշ ակումբցիների, որակավորում ստանան, նոր դնեն։ Բայց արժե՞ էդքան լրջացնել ու ժամանակ ու ջանք թափել տվյալ պարագայում։


կարամ համաձայն լինեմ հետդ եթե գրողը դնի... բայց էս գրական նախագծերի բաժնում ա, ժամանցի չի, չէ՞... ու դնում ա մոդերատորը... 

դրա համար էլ տենց խնդիր ա առաձ գալիս

----------


## Ուլուանա

> կարամ համաձայն լինեմ հետդ եթե գրողը դնի... բայց էս գրական նախագծերի բաժնում ա, ժամանցի չի, չէ՞... ու դնում ա մոդերատորը... 
> 
> դրա համար էլ տենց խնդիր ա առաձ գալիս


Դե, գրողը չի դնում զուտ էն պատճառով, որ պիտի թաքցնի իր ինքնությունը, որ մյուսները փորձեն գլխի ընկնել, ոչ թե որովհետև լուրջ գործ ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էստեղ ներկայացված ամեն ինչ չի, որ պատմվածք է. ոչ էլ էդպիսի պայման կա, որ պիտի գրական դիմակում մենակ պատմվածքներ լինեն: Ցանկացած ֆորմատի գրական ստեղծագործություն կարող է դրվել:





> Մեֆ, որակը որոշում ենք հենց էստեղ։ Ու ամեն մեկն իր պատկերացումներն ունի էդ որակ կոչվածի մասին։
> Ու էսքան գրելու տեղը ավելի լավ կանես` ստեղծագործության մասին կարծիք հայտնես։


Այվ please մի ասա ամեն մարդ րիա կարծիքն ունի որակի մասին... ամենասխալ բանն ա տենց ասելը,նճաշակին ընգեր չկա-ի պես բան ա

կարծիք արդեն հայտնել եմ... աներազանք քամի... երազանքների թափոր...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե, գրողը չի դնում զուտ էն պատճառով, որ պիտի թաքցնի իր ինքնությունը, որ մյուսները փորձեն գլխի ընկնել, ոչ թե որովհետև լուրջ գործ ա։


գուշակիր գրառումը՞... լավ էլի, լաաաավ էլի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող չգիտեմ խի ա ջուխտ ջուխտ մեջբերում անում...

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, թեման նախատեսված է տվյալ գրական ստեղծագործության մասին կարծիք հայտնելու համար՝ առանց իմանալու, թե ով է դրա հեղինակը: Հեղինակին գուշակելը հատուկ պայման ու նպատակ չի:

----------

Ուլուանա (27.11.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, թեման նախատեսված է տվյալ գրական ստեղծագործության մասին կարծիք հայտնելուն՝ առանց իմանալու, թե ով է դրա հեղինակը: Հեղինակին գուշակելը հատուկ պայման չի:


Այվ, ես գուշակությամբ երբեք էլ չեմ տարվել... դու գիտես... 

ինձ որակն ա հետաքրքրում... 

ուզում էի իմանալ ով ա գրել որ ավել պակաս բան չասեմ, նեղանան...

----------


## ivy

Ինչ կապ ունի՝ ով է գրել. «ավել պակաս» բաներ ասել էսպես թե էնպես չարժի: Կարծիքդ արտահայտի, բայց կոռեկտության սահմաններում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ կապ ունի՝ ով է գրել. «ավել պակաս» բաներ ասել էսպես թե էնպես չարժի: Կարծիքդ արտահայտի, բայց կոռեկտության սահմաններում:


օքեյ...

էս գործի մասին կարծիք հայտնել հնարավոր չի, անիմաստ ա... դրա համար էլ սլաքներս ուղղեցի որակավորման շեմի ու ընտրելու կրիտերիաների կողմը... 

եթե ժամանցային ա, դրեք ժամանցային այլ ոչ գրական բաժնում...

ով ուզում ա կարա կարծիք հայտնի...

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, եթե աշխատանքի մասին կարծիք չունես, կխնդրեի սրանով ավարտեիր ուրիշ թեմաներով մտքերդ:
Դրանք կարող ես շարադրել «Ստեղծագործական նախագծերի քննարկումներ» թեմայում:
Էս թեման դրա համար նախատեսված չի: Ու իմ պատկերացմամբ ժամանցային էլ չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էլի թող նկար կպցնի... բայց էդ տաժանալիր աշխատանք ա ու չեմ կարծում որ ինտերնետից հանելով կլնի... ինքդ պտի անես քո տեքստին համահունչ... իսկ սենց յա տեքստը պտի գրվի նկարի գյորա, կամ էլ անկապ թափռտած... մենք էլ նստենք փորձենք իրար կապել ... չգիտեմ, պտի կռահե՞նք, թե ով ոնց ուզի...


Համաձայն եմ Մեֆ։ Արվեստի տենց ուղություններ կան, որ վիզուալն ու տեքստը կապում են իրար։ Բայց բուն որպես գրական ստեղծագործություն, էն էլ ակումբում, էն էլ ինտերնետից քաշած նկարներով (հա լավ, նկարներից մեկում հեղինակը հենց ինքն ա), չի ուտվում։ Ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ ա հեղինակը գալու ու բացատրի, թե իրա արածի իմաստը որն էր։

----------

Mephistopheles (28.11.2016), Ուլուանա (28.11.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

Ժող, Ալֆային էլ ա հետաքրքիր, թե ո՞վ ա սրա հեղինակը, լիքը բաներ ես ջոկում եմ՝ ինչի ա արած, բայց` ով ա արել, էլի մութ ա մնում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, Ալֆային էլ ա հետաքրքիր, թե ո՞վ ա սրա հեղինակը, լիքը բաներ ես ջոկում եմ՝ ինչի ա արած, բայց` ով ա արել, էլի մութ ա մնում


Էլ մի։

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

Լրիվ լուրջ, Բյուր, ես էլի պաթոսահար անում էի/եմ գործերս, բայց էս աստիճա՞ն  :LOL:  նստել, ցուցակ եմ դուրս բերում, թե ում երբ եմ վատություն արել  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

> Այվին էս ինչ էլ լավ բացատրություն ա տվել...


ես էդ պատճառը գիտեմ, բայց գրական դիմակի կանոնները չգիտեմ՝ կարելի ա ասել, թե չէ  :LOL:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ոնց որ կինոյի թրեյլեր, ավելի ճիշտ՝ թիզեր լիներ։ Ինչ-որ արագ փոխվող պատկերներ, բայց երկար խոսակցություններ, որոնցից էնքան էլ բան չհասկացա։ Նկարներն էլ, ըստ իս, էնքան էլ տեղին չէին, նույնիսկ խանգարում էին ամբողջական տեքստն ընկալել։ Տեքստն էլ անհարթ էր, լիքը խուճուճ բառերով։
> 
> Վերնագրից հասկացա, որ Ալֆան ա, է՜հ, ոնց որ նկարում էլ ա ինքը: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ, որ հեղինակը շատ ավելի լավ կարող է գրել։


Ռուբ, ես գոնե նկարներ չէի դնի, դնելուց էլ ոչ էս նկարները  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լրիվ լուրջ, Բյուր, ես էլի պաթոսահար անում էի/եմ գործերս, բայց էս աստիճա՞ն  նստել, ցուցակ եմ դուրս բերում, թե ում երբ եմ վատություն արել


Ալֆ, հավատա, ոչ մեկի ոչ մի տեղը չի ցավում, որ դնի, սենց բան սարքի գլխիդ: Հերիք ա կրուտիտ լինես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, եթե աշխատանքի մասին կարծիք չունես, կխնդրեի սրանով ավարտեիր ուրիշ թեմաներով մտքերդ:
> Դրանք կարող ես շարադրել «Ստեղծագործական նախագծերի քննարկումներ» թեմայում:
> Էս թեման դրա համար նախատեսված չի: Ու իմ պատկերացմամբ ժամանցային էլ չի:


Այվի ջան, վերևը կարծիքս գրեցի (որ անիմաստ ա կարծիք հայտնելը)

եթե համարում ես էս "ոչ ժամանցային" այսինքն գրական, ասելիք չունեմ... Fine with me… քննարկեք, ես կարդամ...

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, հավատա, ոչ մեկի ոչ մի տեղը չի ցավում, որ դնի, սենց բան սարքի գլխիդ: Հերիք ա կրուտիտ լինես:


Բիլլի Միլիգան ըլնեմ ))

----------

ivy (28.11.2016), Նիկեա (28.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

Ալֆ, իսկ դու շեղատառերի իմաստը հասկացա՞ր:

----------


## Alphaone

հա, միանգամից չէ, բայց երկորդից արդեն իմացա:  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> հա, միանգամից չէ, բայց երկորդից արդեն իմացա:


Դե ասա, ուրիշներն էլ իմանան  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016), John (28.11.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

Հայեր, շեղատառերն իմ գործերից մեջբերումներ են... հա, ես տենց պաթոսով էլ եմ գրում ))

----------


## Ուլուանա

Դե լավ, ժող, եկեք Ալֆային հանգիստ թողնենք. մեկ ա, մարդը հո չի ինքնաբացահայտվելու, իրավունք էլ չունի, չէ՞, էլ ինչի՞ եք տանջում՝ ստիպելով նորանոր կրուտիտներ մոգոնել  :LOL: ։ 

Ավելի լավ ա՝ կենտրոնանալ բուն ստեղծագործության վրա։

----------


## ivy

Ալֆային ես եմ էս թեմայի մասին ասել  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ալֆային ես եմ էս թեմայի մասին ասել


Դե, կարող ա՝ բացել ես, հետո իրան տեղեկացրել ես, որ արդեն բացել ես  :LOL: ։

----------


## ivy

> Դե, կարող ա՝ բացել ես, հետո իրան տեղեկացրել ես, որ արդեն բացել ես ։


Լավ, թող էդպես լինի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ավելի լավ ա՝ կենտրոնանալ բուն ստեղծագործության վրա։


Ստեղծագործության վրա էլ ո՞նց կենտրոնանանք, երբ կա՛մ Ալֆան անհաջող գործից պաշտպանվելու համար կրուտիտներ ա անում, կա՛մ ինչ-որ մեկը կայֆավատ ա լինում  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Ստեղծագործության վրա էլ ո՞նց կենտրոնանանք, երբ կա՛մ Ալֆան անհաջող գործից պաշտպանվելու համար կրուտիտներ ա անում, կա՛մ ինչ-որ մեկը կայֆավատ ա լինում


Մի ուրիշ տարբերակ էլ բացառված չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի ուրիշ տարբերակ էլ բացառված չի:


Ի՞նչ ուրիշ տարբերակ:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ստեղծագործության վրա էլ ո՞նց կենտրոնանանք, երբ կա՛մ Ալֆան անհաջող գործից պաշտպանվելու համար կրուտիտներ ա անում, կա՛մ ինչ-որ մեկը կայֆավատ ա լինում


Կամ էլ Ալֆան իրոք անձի բազմակիություն ունի, ու ինքն իր գրածի վրա կայֆավատ ա լինում։  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Ի՞նչ ուրիշ տարբերակ:


Դե էդ էլ երևի չորեքշաբթի օրն իմանանք:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի ուրիշ տարբերակ էլ բացառված չի:


Էլի տարբերակ կա՞  :Jpit: ։ Բա ասա, իմանանք  :Jpit: ։

Եթե իսկապես Ալֆան չի, կարծում եմ՝ ինչ–որ մեկը փորձել ա Ալֆա խաղալ, որ տեսնի՝ քանի հոգի կուտը կուտի։

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Էլի տարբերակ կա՞ ։ Բա ասա, իմանանք ։
> 
> Եթե իսկապես Ալֆան չի, կարծում եմ՝ ինչ–որ մեկը փորձել ա Ալֆա խաղալ, որ տեսնի՝ քանի հոգի կուտը կուտի։


Ու դրա համար Ալֆայի գրածները շեղատառ է սարքել՝ իր տեսքտից առանձնացնելով. շատ տրամաբանական է:

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

Այվ, ինձ մի հատ գրի էլի ֆեյսով, որ ես չեմ, էնպես են հիմնավորում, որ ես արդեն իսկականից բազմակիությունից սկսեցի վախենալ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Այվ, ինձ մի հատ գրի էլի ֆեյսով, որ ես չեմ, էնպես են հիմնավորում, որ ես արդեն իսկականից բազմակիությունից սկսեցի վախենալ


Մի քանի օրից էստեղ կբացենք դիմակը, կտեսնես՝ դու էիր, թե չէ:

----------

Alphaone (28.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (28.11.2016)

----------


## Overdose

> Գողտրիկ մոտեցա ու կանգնեցի կողքին:


«Գողտրիկ»-ը գեղեցիկ չի նշանակում?

Վայ քո, արդեն գրել էին մարդիկ  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

Արդեն 30-նն ա, դիմակ, ինքնաբացահայտվի, հագիստ խղճով գնամ, քնեմ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արդեն 30-նն ա, դիմակ, ինքնաբացահայտվի, հագիստ խղճով գնամ, քնեմ...


Հա, սաղ ակումբ քուն ու դադար կորցրած սպասում ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

> Հա, սաղ ակումբ քուն ու դադար կորցրած սպասում ա


Ես Այվիին ֆեյսով էլ եմ գրել, դեռ լռում ա (((

----------


## ivy

Ինքնաբացահայտվել չի կարելի։
Մեզ մոտ դեռ 30-ը չի. առավոտյան կգրեմ ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Tiger29

----------

Tiger29 (30.11.2016)

----------


## John

> Ինքնաբացահայտվել չի կարելի։
> Մեզ մոտ դեռ 30-ը չի. առավոտյան կգրեմ ։


է՜հ, հիմա չքնե՞նք սաղ գիշեր)))

----------


## Alphaone

Սմո՞ք, Սա՞մ...

----------


## ivy

Դե որ նկարներով է, նկարներով էլ բացենք դիմակը։ Էս մեկն ինտերնետից վերցրած չի։
Դիմակի տակ թաքնված ակումբցին`



Նկարի հեղինակ` Ֆրունզիկ Մկրտչյան։

----------

John (30.11.2016), Գաղթական (30.11.2016), Նիկեա (30.11.2016), Ուլուանա (30.11.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

ինձ էս նկարը բան չասեց  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> ինձ էս նկարը բան չասեց


Բայց ոնց որ թե դու չես. էդ չէ՞ր քո դարդը ։))
Մնացածը թող հեղինակը գա, ինքը ասի։

----------

Alphaone (30.11.2016), Աթեիստ (30.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սամն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (30.11.2016), ivy (30.11.2016), Աթեիստ (30.11.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Առաջին հերթին, իհարկե, շատ-շատ-շատ-շատ-շատ ներողություն եմ խնդրում Ալֆայից:
Սիրելիս, ներող եղիր, որ նախապես չուղարկեցի քեզ այս գործը, կարծիքդ իմանալու համար... 

Բայց փորձել եմ, ազնվորեն: Ուղղակի գիտելիքներս չհերիքեցին նկարները բեռնել Ակումբի էջերի վրա: Այվիին ուղարկել եմ է-փոստով, բայց նրան էլ արդեն ամաչեցի անհանգստացնել, որ քեզ փոխանցի՝ դե, քանի որ ինձ մոտ բարդ էր, որոշեցի, որ բարդ է բոլորի համար: Իսկ հետո... հետո արդեն միացավ իմ մոտեցումը հարցին, այսինքն, ես որոշեցի, որ եթե ուղարկել չի ստացվում, ուրեմն հենց այդպես էլ պետք է, քանի որ պատահական ոչինչ չի լինում: Թե ում և ինչ մեսիջ էր անհրաժեշտ հասցնել, առայժմ չգիտեմ (միգուցէ ի՞նձ...) , բայց համոզված էի, որ եթե անգամ սկզբում ինչ-որ վրդովմունք պատճառեմ քեզ, դա կարճ կտևի, քանզի հենց որ բացահայտես հեղինակին, քեզ համար պարզ կլինի, որ նա այդ արել է միայն և միայն քո հանդեպ մեծ սիրուց:

Իմիջիայլոց ասեմ, որ ինձ համար ամենաչհաջողված մասն այս փոքրիկ գործի մեջ Ցվետաեվային վերաբերվող մասն է, բայց դա արել էի այն պատճառով միայն, որ ստիպեմ քեզ ճանաչել հեղինակին. համոզված էի, որ կհիշես, որ թե քո պոեզիան, և թե այդ լուսանկարդ համեմատել էի Ցվետաեվայի հետ: Ցավոք, դու ինձ սկսեցիր փնտրել ոչ թե նրանց մեջ, ով քեզ սիրում է, այլ նրանց, ում "դու վատություն ես արել"... (Թե ինչպե՞ս դու կարող ես ինչ-որ մեկի վատություն անել...)

Ամենայն լրջությամբ ասում եմ, որ քո պոեզիայի մեջ հանդիպում են տողեր, որոնք շատ հզոր ու պայծառատեսական են ինձ համար ու լուսանկարի պես տպավորվում են գլխումս: Ու բոլորովին համամիտ չեմ (ու չեմ հասկանում, թե դու ինքդ ինչու՞ ես այդպես հեշտորեն համաձայնվում) նրանց հետ, ովքեր համարում են, որ դու գրում ես պաթոսով, որովհետև սիրել գեղեցիկը, լինել պոետիկ, հուզական, մտածել վեհ, - բոլորովին չի նշանակում գրել պաթոսով: Բյուրերին մի լսիր այս հարցում, խնդրում եմ: Ազնիվ եղիր քո սրտի առջև, ինչ էլ ուզում է ուրիշներն ասեն:

Ինչու արեցի՞ այս... Ինձ սպանում էր քո վերջին ժամանակների մռայլությունը, ու՞ր ես, գնացել ես կորել ես Ակումբից անգամ, - շատ էի ուզում ցրել այն: Այնքան, որ հա, ուզեցա ցույց տալ բոլորին, բայց ուրիշների  բացասական կարծիքներն աչքիս լրիվ կորցրել էին իրենց նշանակությունը, իսկ դրականները, հուսով էի, կօգնեին ցրել քո մռայլությունը: 

Չստացվեց: 

Նորից, ներողություն, սիրելիս:

----------

Smokie (05.12.2016), Աթեիստ (30.11.2016), Արէա (30.11.2016), Մուշու (30.11.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

Չեմ կարում հիշեմ՝ Սամին ինչ վատություն եմ արել  :LOL:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Սիրում եմ *Ռուֆի* ազնվությունը: Մարդն եկավ, ասեց, որ ճաշի մեջ մազ է գտել, ու դրա համար նա այդ ճաշը չի ուտի ու գնաց, առանց գլուխ ցավացնելու: Լրիվ հասկանալի վերաբերմունք:

Հա, քանի տեղն է, ճաշի մազի վերաբերյալ մեջբերում անեմ հոմանիշների և բացատրական բառարաններից:

*ԳՈՂՏՐԻԿ*
*1.* - դուրեկան, քնքուշ, *մեղմ,* հաճելի, ախորժելի, գողտր (քնքշանք՝ ախորժանք պատճառող):
Եվ միայն *2.* - Տե՛ս *Գեղեցիկ*:

Ներող եղեք բոլորդ իհարկե, որ առանց ձեր թույլտվության ընտրել եմ, "մեղմ, կամացուկ" իմաստը, բայց քանի որ կատարել եմ այդ աններելի քայլը, ուրեմն թույլ տվեք "մեղմ" բառի մի քանի հոմանիշներ էլ բերել.
հանդարտ, հանգիստ, կամաց, կամացուկ, հուշիկ, մեղմիկ... և այդպես շարունակ:

Ես շատ վատ գիտեմ հայերեն քերականությունը, կյանքիս երկու-երրորդը Հայաստանից դուրս եմ ապրում և իմացածս էլ, կարելի է ասել, արդեն մոռացել եմ: Բայց միևնույն է, շատ եմ հպարտանում իմ ամենասիրելի լեզվի հարստությամբ:

----------

Smokie (05.12.2016), Աթեիստ (30.11.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

Սամ, իմ սատանաները հիմնավոր բնակռել են, էսպես դրանց չես քշի: Հավատա, ես ինքս իրենց քշելու հետ կապված լիքը ջանքեր թափում եմ: Վերջում քո ասածով արեցի, սկսեցի ինձ լավ վերաբերող մարդկանց մեջ փնդրել, դրա համար էի քեզ կամ Սմոքին կասկածում:
Հ.Գ. երեկ գիշեր չեմ քնել՝ մտածելով ով ա  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (30.11.2016), Smokie (05.12.2016), Աթեիստ (30.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրերին մի լսիր այս հարցում, խնդրում եմ: Ազնիվ եղիր քո սրտի առջև, ինչ էլ ուզում է ուրիշներն ասեն:


Սամ ջան, մի բան ասեմ. կյանքիս մեջ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ ասել, որ Ալֆան պաթոսով ա գրում: Չգիտեմ՝ ով ա ասել, բայց ես մենակ հենց Ալֆայից եմ լսել, որ ինքը պաթոսով ա գրում: Իրա պոեզիան ես էլ եմ սիրում: Ու հիմնականում քննադատում եմ արձակը, հիմնական քննադատությունս էլ մոտավորապես էս կարգի ա. էլի շըփ-թըփ կիսատ-պռատ ես գրել:

Ալֆայի հասցեին ինչքան վատ բան կա, ես մենակ հենց իրանից եմ լսել: Շատ կուզեի, որ դադարեցներ էդ սովորությունը, որ հանկարծ հայտնվում, ինքն իր հասցեին ինչ ասես չի ասում, մյուսներն էլ կողքից մխիթարում, ասում են՝ չէ, մի նեղվի, դու լավն ես, տաղանդավոր ես, էս ես, էն ես: Ու կարծում եմ՝ քո էս փորձն էլ հենց էդ ինքնախարազանանքից ազատելու միջոց ա:

----------

Alphaone (30.11.2016), Աթեիստ (30.11.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չեմ կարում հիշեմ՝ Սամին ինչ վատություն եմ արել





> ... Թե ինչպե՞ս դու կարող ես ինչ-որ մեկի վատություն անել...
> 
> Ամենայն լրջությամբ ասում եմ...
> 
> Ինչու արեցի՞ այս... 
> 
> Նորից, ներողություն, սիրելիս:



Ու եթե դու այն կարծիքին ես, որ ես արեցի սա քեզ վատություն անելու համար, - դրա դեմ այլևս անզոր եմ ինչ-որ բա ասել:

Հա, որևէ մեկիդ կարծիքը չեմ կիսում այս գործի վերաբերյալ: Սա պատմվածք չի, լավագույն դեպքում սրան կարելի է անվանել ուրվանկար: Բայց, եթե ես ու դու նստած լինեինք միևնույն սեղանի շուրջ, ես այն կասեի քեզ որպես կենաց:

Ալֆ ջան, ես իրոք որ շատ եմ սիրում քո միջի ամբողջ այդ հուզականը, վեհը; քո պոեզիան ինձ համար ամենապոեզիայի մակարդակի վրա է գտնվում ու ես շատ կուզեի, որ ինքդ գիտակցեիր դա ու չհրաժարվեիր դրանից, ինչ է ուրիշներն այդ կարծիքին չեն (եթե չեն): Եթե չկորցնես այն, ինչ արդեն ունես, նրան, ինչին ձգտում ես, ավելի հեշտ կլինի հասնել: Ուրիշներին մի լսիր, ինձ էլ այդ թվում: Լսիր սրտիդ: Հոգուդ լսիր:

----------

Alphaone (30.11.2016), Աթեիստ (30.11.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, մի բան ասեմ. կյանքիս մեջ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ ասել, որ Ալֆան պաթոսով ա գրում: Չգիտեմ՝ ով ա ասել, բայց ես մենակ հենց Ալֆայից եմ լսել, որ ինքը պաթոսով ա գրում: Իրա պոեզիան ես էլ եմ սիրում: Ու հիմնականում քննադատում եմ արձակը, հիմնական քննադատությունս էլ մոտավորապես էս կարգի ա. էլի շըփ-թըփ կիսատ-պռատ ես գրել:
> 
> Ալֆայի հասցեին ինչքան վատ բան կա, ես մենակ հենց իրանից եմ լսել: Շատ կուզեի, որ դադարեցներ էդ սովորությունը, որ հանկարծ հայտնվում, ինքն իր հասցեին ինչ ասես չի ասում, մյուսներն էլ կողքից մխիթարում, ասում են՝ չէ, մի նեղվի, դու լավն ես, տաղանդավոր ես, էս ես, էն ես: Ու կարծում եմ՝ քո էս փորձն էլ հենց էդ ինքնախարազանանքից ազատելու միջոց ա:


Հա, համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, շատ ինքնախարազանիչ բնավորություն ունի Ալֆան: Ու նաև շատ է սիրում հոժարակամորեն համաձայնվել ուրիշների բացասական կարծիքների հետ, տեղի լինի, թե անտեղի: Բայց այս, ինչպես ասացի, ուրվանկարի մեջ, խոսքն այդ մասին չի:
Ես ուղղակի ուզում էի ասել. Ալֆա ջան, ես շատ եմ գնահատում այն հարստությունը, որը դու ունես և շատ կուզեի, որ այն իմն էլ լիներ: Եվ Մեֆի ներվերը կերած "Աներազանք քամին հարակիրի էր անում ժամանակներում" նախադասությունը՝ Ալֆայի մի բանաստեղծության մեջ տարբեր տեղերից հավաքած բառերը համակցելու փորձերիցս մեկն էր ընդամենը: Հա, շեղագրերն էլ միայն և միայն Ալֆային էին վերաբերվում ու հիմա, եթե հնարավորություն լիներ, ես հաճույքով կհանեի դրանք...

Քո անունն էլ հիշատակեցի ինքնահավան խոսքերիդ վրա բարկացած լինելու պատճառով: Դա քո վերաբերյալ լավագույնն էր, ինչ կարող էի անել, այսինքն, որպեսզի ավելին չասեմ հենց քեզ, կներես...

----------

Աթեիստ (30.11.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քո անունն էլ հիշատակեցի ինքնահավան խոսքերիդ վրա բարկացած լինելու պատճառով: Դա քո վերաբերյալ լավագույնն էր, ինչ կարող էի անել, այսինքն, որպեսզի ավելին չասեմ հենց քեզ, կներես...


Սամ, թե ասելու բան ունես, ասա: Հոգնեցի արդեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սա համարվում ա դիմա՞կ  ։Ճիշտն ասած՝ մենակ վերնագիրը կարդացի, արդեն պարզ էր՝ ով ա։ Մյուս դիմակազերծող գործոնի մասին առայժմ կլռեմ։


Հիմա դիմակ է՞ր, թե՞ դիմակ չէր... :Tongue: 




> Մի տեսակ կարճ էր, շատ բան չասվեց, ավելի ճիշտ՝ շատ գաղափարներ կային, որ բացման, զարգացման կարիք ունեին։ Կարծես հեղինակը մի աշխարհ ասելիք է ունեցել, բայց գիտակցելով, որ էս ֆորմատում չի տեղավորվի, փորձել է հնարավորինս խտացնել ասելիքը, ու ստացվել է կիսատ ու անհասկանալի մի բան։ Նույնիսկ կասեի՝ ի սկզբանե վեպ է նախատեսված եղել։ Սպասենք էդ վեպին ։
> 
> Ռուֆի նշած «գողտրիկ» բառի հետ կապված. գողտրիկ նշանակում է գեղեցիկ, հաճելի (հիմնականում ինչ–որ վայր նկարագրելու համար է գործածվում), ոչ թե թաքուն, գողեգող։ Բառի տեսքը բավական խաբուսիկ է, ու շատերը սխալ են պատկերացնում իմաստը։


Հասկանում եմ, Ան ջան, դու էլ, ինձ պես, բացատրություններ ես սիրում, սիրում ես, որ ամեն ինչ պարզ լինի: Բայց ուզում եմ հիշեցնել քեզ արդեն իսկ վերնագրի մեջ տեղ գրաված "երազ" բառը:  

Իսկ քո երազներում ամեն ինչ հասկանալի՞ է քեզ համար... Չե՞ս կարծում, որ երազը հենց այդպիսին էլ պետք է լինի, որ այնպիսի տպավորություն լինի, որ նրա մեջ, ինչպես ինքդ շատ սիրուն ասացիր, "մի աշխարհ ասելիք ունես"...
Սա երազի ֆորմատ է, սիրելիս, եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր է ֆորմատը: Ու երբ փորձում ես գրել այս ֆորմատում, երբ փորձում ես գրել երազի մասին, ինձ թվում է հենց դրան էլ պետք է ձգտես, փորձես տեղավորել աշխարհը... եթե ոչ ասեղի ծայրին, ուրեմն գոնե մատնոցի մեջ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, թե ասելու բան ունես, ասա: Հոգնեցի արդեն:


Բոլորին չի, որ տրված է մտքին եկածն անմիջապես դուրս տալ, Բյուր ջան: Կան նաև նրանք, ովքեր դա լուրջ քայլ են համարում:
Ու հարցը բոլորովին էլ բառերի պակասությունը չէ: Ուղղակի ամեն ինչ կարող ես հեշտությամբ գտնել քո իսկ գրառումների մեջ, ու եթե հետարքիր է, հետ գնա ու վերընթերցիր: Առանց "հոգնելու": Վայրկենապես կգտնես ամենն, ինչ բոլորին հոգնեցնելու աստիճան քոփի-փեյսթ ես անում  երեևի թե բոլորի ստեղծագործություններին վերաբերվող գրառումներումդ:
Հա, ու այդքան վստահ մի եղիր եզրակացություններումդ, հաճախ դրանք ոչ մի լավ բանի չեն բերում... :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մեֆ ջան, քո վերլուծությունները ես շատ եմ սիրում: Բայց, կրկնում եմ, վերլուծություններդ, այլ ոչ թե օդ կրակոցիդ: "մենակ գողտրիկը չի... շատ բան կա..."- ի պես դատարկ փամփուշտներով: Կոնկրետ մի բան կարո՞ղ ես ասել: Առայժմ ասածդ միակ կոնկրետ բանը մնում է հեղինակին հենց տեղում ճղելու ցանկությունդ:




> ինձ պետք ա... ես կուզեի սաղ սխալներն ուղղվեին որ ճիշտ հասկանամ... կասեք, "դու ուղղի"... ես չեմ կարա որովհետև իմ համար շատ դժար ա կռահելը, թե դա դիտմամբ ա արած թե՞ վրիպակ/սխալ ա... մանավանդ որ առեղծվածային շեղատառեր կան որոնց նշանամությունը առայժմ հույժ գաղտնի ա...
> 
> ճշգրտությունը գրականության մեջ շատ շատ շատ շատ շատ կարևոր ա... եթե սխալ կա, պտի ուղղվի, եթե չկա շատ վատ ա...


Շատ հակասական բաներ ես ասում... Եթե ասված է, որ շեղատառերը դիտմամբ են արված, ուրեմն հեղինակը կոնկրետ պատճառ ուներ այդպես վարվելու: Ու եթե դա քեզ պարզ չի, ուրեմն այդ պատճառը քեզ հետ կապ չունի ու դու դրա վրա հանգիստ կարաս չլռվես: Իսկ եթե այդքան հետաքրքիր է քեզ, ուրեմն սպասիր, մինչև ամեն ինչ պարզ կդառնա: Սա, վերջիվերջո, ընդամենը "Գրական նախագծեր" բաժինն է, որտեղ հենց "նախագիծ" բառն իր մեջ ինչ-որ բանի նախնական (անավարտ) վիճակն է ակնարկում, չէ՞: Հենց քո իսկ ճարտարապետության մեջ, որտեղ վերոհիշյալ բառը շատ ավելի կոնկրետ նշանակություն ունի, քան "Գրական նախագծեր"-ում, երբ դու մի տան *նախագիծ* ես գծում, դու արդեն ստիպում ես պատվիրատուիդ այդ նախագծիդ մեջ ապրե՞լ... Կոպիտ է ասված, հասկանում եմ, բայց դե: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր այս թեմային, ինձ միշտ էլ թվացել է, որ այն հենց անավարտ կտավներ տեղադրելու  համար է:

Եվ ուրեմն, եթե մի "սխալը" (շեղագիրը) հեղինակը տեսել ու զգուշացրել էր այդ մասին, նշանակու՞մ է արդյոք, որ եթե այլ տեսած "սխալ" էլ լիներ, անշուշտ կնախազգուշացվեր: Եթե չի արվել դա, ուրեմն էլ սխալ չկա, կամ կա, բայց չի տեսնվել, իսկ եթե դու տեսել ես, ուրեմն բարի եղիր ցույց տուր, թող մարդն ուղղի, այլ ոչ թե հանելուկներ շաղ տուր էջեր շարունակ: It doesn't work that way... 

Հա, համ էլ հիմա եկել ու ասում եմ, որ սխալ չկա: Մնացած ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է: Հիմա դու հանգիստ ինձ ճղիր, իսկ ես կարող եմ լսել կարծիքդ, որ "շատ վատ ա..." Բայց հիշեցնելով միայն, որ քո գրառումների մեջ դու սխալվում ես հաճախ ու չես գրում մի շատ կարևոր բան, որ "շատ վատ ա" *քեզ համար*: Որովհետև ինձ համար բոլորովին էլ վատ չի, քանզի եթե վատ լիներ, ես այս ամենը Ալֆայի գլխին չէի սարքի: Իսկ ասացի սխալվում ես, որովհետև գրելով այդ ընդհանուր ասած "շատվատան"՝ դրանով ցուցարդում ես քո մեջ ինչ-որ գիտելիք կամ ճաշակ, որը ոչ թե այլ է, այլ ընդհանուր մի բան է, ինչը քո մեջ կա, իսկ մեկ ուրիշի մեջ՝ ոչ, և ըստ այդմ էլ կարող ես ուրիշի հետ կիսվել: Ցավոք, Մեֆ ջան, այն, ինչ հետաքրքրում է ինձ ու ինչի պակասը ես ունեմ, չեմ կարծում թե քո մեջ լինի: Ըստ այդմ էլ ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ նույնիսկ ամենահզոր քամուն, երբ նա զրկվում է երազներից, մի բան է մնում միայն. հարակիրի:

Մեկ էլ մտածում եմ, թե ինչի՞ եմ այս ամենը գրում... մեկ է, դու երկար բաներ չես կարդում... :Sad:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.12.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Սամ, եթե գրական նախագիծ ես արել, կամ գրական գործ, արդեն գրածներիս ավելացնելու բան չունեմ՝ քննարկման նյութ չկա... թող քննարկեն, ես կկարդամ...

բայց եթե նախագիծը ենթադրում ա թաքնեվել ու մենակ գուշակելը, դու խնդիրը գերազանց կատարել ես...

էսքան բան...

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, նախագիծը չի ենթադրում «թաքնվել ու գուշակել մենակ», արդեն գրել եմ սրա մասին:
Սա գրական նախագիծ է. կենտրոնում ստեղծագործությունն է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, նախագիծը չի ենթադրում «թաքնվել ու գուշակել մենակ», արդեն գրել եմ սրա մասին:
> Սա գրական նախագիծ է. կենտրոնում ստեղծագործությունն է:


օքեյ, գրական ա, որ ասում ես... 

... բայց մի հատ ձեռդ դիր խղճիդ ու ասա, էս էն ստեղծագործությունն ա՞ որ պտի կարդանք ու քննարկենք... չես կարծու՞մ որ պետք ա հետ տրվեր Սամին ու ասվեր... "Սամ մի քիչ վրեն աշխատի, ախպոր պես...this is not gonna work"

եթե գտնում ես որ սխալ եմ ասում, ես խոստանում եմ էլ ձեր զահլեն էլ չտանել ու ոչ մի անգամ ակումբում ոչ մի քննարկում չանել գրական բաժնում...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> օքեյ, գրական ա, որ ասում ես... 
> 
> ... բայց մի հատ ձեռդ դիր խղճիդ ու ասա, էս էն ստեղծագործությունն ա՞ որ պտի կարդանք ու քննարկենք... չես կարծու՞մ որ պետք ա հետ տրվեր Սամին ու ասվեր... "Սամ մի քիչ վրեն աշխատի, ախպոր պես...this is not gonna work"
> 
> եթե գտնում ես որ սխալ եմ ասում, ես խոստանում եմ էլ ձեր զահլեն էլ չտանել ու ոչ մի անգամ ակումբում ոչ մի քննարկում չանել գրական բաժնում...


Ես էլ

----------

Mephistopheles (01.12.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Սիրում եմ *Ռուֆի* ազնվությունը: Մարդն եկավ, ասեց, որ ճաշի մեջ մազ է գտել, ու դրա համար նա այդ ճաշը չի ուտի ու գնաց, առանց գլուխ ցավացնելու: Լրիվ հասկանալի վերաբերմունք:
> 
> Հա, քանի տեղն է, ճաշի մազի վերաբերյալ մեջբերում անեմ հոմանիշների և բացատրական բառարաններից:
> 
> *ԳՈՂՏՐԻԿ*
> *1.* - դուրեկան, քնքուշ, *մեղմ,* հաճելի, ախորժելի, գողտր (քնքշանք՝ ախորժանք պատճառող):
> Եվ միայն *2.* - Տե՛ս *Գեղեցիկ*:
> 
> Ներող եղեք բոլորդ իհարկե, որ առանց ձեր թույլտվության ընտրել եմ, "մեղմ, կամացուկ" իմաստը, բայց քանի որ կատարել եմ այդ աններելի քայլը, ուրեմն թույլ տվեք "մեղմ" բառի մի քանի հոմանիշներ էլ բերել.
> ...


Նույնիսկ մեղմ իմաստով գողտրիկը ածական է, այլ ոչ թե մակբայ, կարող ես ասել գողտրիկ քամի, բայց ոչ գողտրիկ մոտեցա։ Համենայն դեպս գողտրիկ բառը էստեղ հեչ չէր բռնում։

----------

Sambitbaba (01.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, եթե գրական նախագիծ ես արել, կամ գրական գործ, արդեն գրածներիս ավելացնելու բան չունեմ՝ քննարկման նյութ չկա... թող քննարկեն, ես կկարդամ...
> 
> բայց եթե նախագիծը ենթադրում ա թաքնեվել ու մենակ գուշակելը, դու խնդիրը գերազանց կատարել ես...
> 
> էսքան բան...


Էլի ինչ-որ բան չի կպնում, Մեֆ ջան...
Եթե քննարկման նյութ չկա, ուրեմն ի՞նչը քեզ վրդովեց այնքան, որ հեղինակին անմիջապես դատաստանի էիր կանչում: Ուղղակի որ ոչինչ չասե՞ս...

Կներես, եղբայրս, բայց չեմ հավատում. մի տեսակ համ նալին, համ մեխին խփել է ստացվում...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> օքեյ, գրական ա, որ ասում ես... 
> 
> ... բայց մի հատ ձեռդ դիր խղճիդ ու ասա, էս էն ստեղծագործությունն ա՞ որ պտի կարդանք ու քննարկենք... չես կարծու՞մ որ պետք ա հետ տրվեր Սամին ու ասվեր... "Սամ մի քիչ վրեն աշխատի, ախպոր պես...this is not gonna work"
> 
> եթե գտնում ես որ սխալ եմ ասում, ես խոստանում եմ էլ ձեր զահլեն էլ չտանել ու ոչ մի անգամ ակումբում ոչ մի քննարկում չանել գրական բաժնում...


Դե հենց Այվիի ասածն էլ էդ չի՞, Մեֆ ջան: Բա ինչու՞ չասեցիր...
Եվ ի՞նչ զահլա տանելու մասին է խոսքը: Ավելի հաճախ մարդիկ խնդրում են, որ կարծիք ասես: Ու երբ բարեհաճում ես, բոլորիս էլ դա մեծ հաճույք է պատճառում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես էլ


Չէ... Այստեղ դուք Մեֆի հետ համեմատելի չեք, Բյուր ջան: Դու դատարկ պղնձի մեջ էլ մազ կգտնես: Եվ ընդհանրապես, էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ այդ մազը գրպանումդ ես պահում, որ հենց պղինձ տեսնես, գցես մեջը...

----------

Tiger29 (01.12.2016), Գաղթական (01.12.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էլի ինչ-որ բան չի կպնում, Մեֆ ջան...
> Եթե քննարկման նյութ չկա, ուրեմն *ի՞նչը քեզ վրդովեց այնքան*, որ հեղինակին անմիջապես դատաստանի էիր կանչում: Ուղղակի որ ոչինչ չասե՞ս...
> 
> Կներես, եղբայրս, բայց չեմ հավատում. մի տեսակ համ նալին, համ մեխին խփել է ստացվում...


ինչի՞ չես հավատում, Սամ, կարող ա լավն ա, դուրս եկել ա, բայց թարս բաներ եմ ասու՞մ… 

Սամ, ախպեր ջան… this is not working, no… չի ձգում… ու՞մ ոռը պաչեմ գա քննարկի… ընթերցողի դատին հանձնելու մինիմում շեմը չի անցնում Սամ ջան… ուզում ես սուտի մուտի խաբե՞մ 

ես էլի եմ ասում… Խնդրում եմ ընկեր Հովհաննիսյանին ու մեկ էլ ընկեր Ուլուբաբյանին որ իրանց ձեռները դնեն իրանց խղճին ու ասեն որ էս գործը գրական նախագիծ ա կամ մինիմումի շեմն անցնում ա… 

ընկեր Ուլուբաբյանը փորձել էր մի բան գրել, բայց…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե հենց Այվիի ասածն էլ էդ չի՞, Մեֆ ջան: Բա ինչու՞ չասեցիր...
> Եվ ի՞նչ զահլա տանելու մասին է խոսքը: Ավելի հաճախ մարդիկ խնդրում են, որ կարծիք ասես: Ու երբ բարեհաճում ես, բոլորիս էլ դա մեծ հաճույք է պատճառում:


խոսքը էս նախագծի մասին ա,այսինքն Գրական դիմակը ոչ թե ժամանցային ա այլ գրական ա…ինքն ասեց որ Գրական Դիմակը գրական նախագիծ ա… ես քո գործի մասին էի ասում…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ինչի՞ չես հավատում, Սամ, կարող ա լավն ա, դուրս եկել ա, բայց թարս բաներ եմ ասու՞մ…


Չէ, Մեֆ ջան...

Ուղղակի, եթե ասում են "բան չկա մեջը", - ասում են հանգիստ ու հեռանում: Իսկ եթե վրդովվում են, ուրեմն պետք է ասեն, թե ինչու են վրդովվում:

Իհարկե, կա նաև երրորդ տարբերակը, որ վրդովվում են հենց այն պատճառով, որ մեջը բան չկա, - բայց դա էլ մի տեսակ քեզ հետ չի համատեղվում...


Իմիջիայլոց, գիտես, Մեֆ ջան, եթե ձեռքս դնեմ խղճիս ու ասեմ, - պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ դու հեռու չես ճշմարտությունից: Ես իրոք որ շատ էի ուզում հենց դատարկություն ստեղծել: Դատարկությունը այն տեղն է, որտեղ ամեն ոք կարող է դնել այն, ինչ ինքն է ուզում: Բայց ամենադժվար բանը՝ հենց այդ դատարկությունը ստեղծելն է, և ինձ դա, ցավոք, չհաջողվեց... :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> օքեյ, գրական ա, որ ասում ես... 
> 
> ... բայց մի հատ ձեռդ դիր խղճիդ ու ասա, էս էն ստեղծագործությունն ա՞ որ պտի կարդանք ու քննարկենք... չես կարծու՞մ որ պետք ա հետ տրվեր Սամին ու ասվեր... "Սամ մի քիչ վրեն աշխատի, ախպոր պես...this is not gonna work"
> 
> եթե գտնում ես որ սխալ եմ ասում, ես խոստանում եմ էլ ձեր զահլեն էլ չտանել ու ոչ մի անգամ ակումբում ոչ մի քննարկում չանել գրական բաժնում...


Ես ոչ մեկի գրածը մերժել չեմ պատրաստվում։ Ամեն մարդ թող ինքը որոշի` ուզում է իր գրածները էստեղ դրվեն, թե չէ։

----------

Mr. Annoying (01.12.2016), Աթեիստ (01.12.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ոչ մեկի գևածը մռրժել չեմ պատրաստվում։ Ամեն մարդ թող ինքը որոշի` ուզում է իր գրածները էստեղ դրվեն, թե չէ։


փաստորեն կարծում ես որ պտի կարդանք ու քննարկենք... օքեյ ես, չէ՞...

----------


## ivy

> փաստորեն կարծում ես որ պտի կարդանք ու քննարկենք... օքեյ ես, չէ՞...


Ով ուզում է՝ թող կարդա, քննարկի, ով էլ չի ուզում, թող ուրիշ գործով զբաղվի. «պիտի» չկա:
Բայց հա, գործերը դրվում են քննարկման համար:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.12.2016), Աթեիստ (01.12.2016), Գաղթական (01.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բոլորին չի, որ տրված է մտքին եկածն անմիջապես դուրս տալ, Բյուր ջան: Կան նաև նրանք, ովքեր դա լուրջ քայլ են համարում:
> Ու հարցը բոլորովին էլ բառերի պակասությունը չէ: Ուղղակի ամեն ինչ կարող ես հեշտությամբ գտնել քո իսկ գրառումների մեջ, ու եթե հետարքիր է, հետ գնա ու վերընթերցիր: Առանց "հոգնելու": Վայրկենապես կգտնես ամենն, ինչ բոլորին հոգնեցնելու աստիճան քոփի-փեյսթ ես անում  երեևի թե բոլորի ստեղծագործություններին վերաբերվող գրառումներումդ:
> Հա, ու այդքան վստահ մի եղիր եզրակացություններումդ, հաճախ դրանք ոչ մի լավ բանի չեն բերում...


Սամ, դու գիտե՞ս, որ դու մարդկանց վիրավորելու առանձնահատուկ տաղանդ ունես: Ուրեմն ես չալարեմ, կարդամ ու կարծիք գրեմ, դու ասես՝ քոփի-փեյսթ: Եվ խնդրում եմ՝ բոլորի անունից մի խոսիր: Եթե կան մարդիկ, որոնք հոգնել եմ իմ «քոփի-փեյսթներից», թող չալարեն, արտահայտվեն, ես էլ իմանամ՝ իմ կարծիքը ոչ մեկին չի հետաքրքրում, ո՛չ ժամանակ տրամադրեմ կարդալու, ո՛չ մեկնաբանելու: Ի վերջո, իմ ժամանակը շատ թանկ ա, ու ես չեմ ուզում այն վատնել էնպիսի բաների վրա, որոնք մարդիկ «քոփի-փեյսթ» են անվանում:




> Չէ... Այստեղ դուք Մեֆի հետ համեմատելի չեք, Բյուր ջան: Դու դատարկ պղնձի մեջ էլ մազ կգտնես: Եվ ընդհանրապես, էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ այդ մազը գրպանումդ ես պահում, որ հենց պղինձ տեսնես, գցես մեջը...


Հա, Մեֆ, ես իմ քննադատության մեջ խիստ եմ: Ես էնպես եմ քննադատում, ինչպիսի քննադատություն ուզում եմ ստանալ (խոսքը դրական-բացասականի մասին չի, այլ ձևի ու կոնկրետության)։ Աշխարհի ամենալավ գործի մեջ էլ կարող եմ թերություն գտնել, բայց էդ չի խանգարում, որ լավին ասեմ, լավն ա։ Ինքդ էլ կարաս փորփրես ակումբի գրական թեմաները, տեսնես, որ ինչը լավն եմ համարում, ասում եմ՝ լավն ա։

----------

Alphaone (01.12.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, դու գիտե՞ս, որ դու մարդկանց վիրավորելու առանձնահատուկ տաղանդ ունես:


Կարող է զարմանաս, բայց գիտեմ: Ու դա մի առանձնապես բարդ բան չի, մարդուն վիրավորելը, բոլորն էլ կարող են: Բայց ոչ բոլորն է, որ գիտակցում են, որ վիրավորում են դիմացինին... Եվ ոչ բոլորն է, որ իրենց թույլ են տալիս այդ անել... Ես անում եմ դա շատ հազվադեպ, գիտակցելով ու մեծ տհաճությամբ, երբ արդեն ճար չկա այլ կերպ վարվել... Հետո, Ակումբի պես ընտանիքներն ինձ թվում է, նրա համար են նաև, որ փորձենք մեկս մեկի մեջ փոխել ինչ-որ բան դեպի լավը, դեպի գեղեցիկը և այլն պաթոսախառը բաներ... 

Իսկ դու այնքան չես գիտակցում քո՝ մարդկանց վիրավորելը, որ ամեն անգամ, երբ մեկն ասում է այդ մասին ու ասում է, որ մենակ ինքը չէ այդ կարծիքին, դու մեջ ես գցում քո, կներես, բայց նույնպես արդեն շաբլոն դարձած "եթե կան մարդիկ, որոնք հոգնել են, թող արտահայտվեն"-ները, ասում ես, որ հոգնել ես, մարդիկ էլ ասում են լավ, մեր Բյուրն է, հերիք է, հետ են քաշվում-գնում են, ու շուտով նորից այդ ամենը կրկնվում է մեկ ուրիշի հետ, փչացած ձայնասկավառակի պես: Ու դու նորից. "եթե կան մարդիկ"...

Տես հենց այս պահին քո ինքնագնահատականը.



> Ուրեմն ես չալարեմ, կարդամ ու կարծիք գրեմ...


Ոնց որ թե հերոսություն ես արել ու իբր մենակ դու ես, որ ժամանակ չունես: Ես էլ ժամանակ չունեմ: Ռիպն էլ: Մեֆն էլ: Շատ ու շատ ուրիշներն էլ: Բայց երբ դու մի բան ես գրում, մենք էլ, գործներս թողնում ու գալիս, կարդում ենք քո գրածը, բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ, հետո չենք ասում.



> Մինչև վերջ չկարողացա կարդալ։


Սրանք կախարդական խոսքեր են, Բյուր ջան... Սա մեծ կողպեք է ասողի բերանին: Եթե ասացիր այս խոսքերը, պետք է շուռ գաս ու գնաս, դու արդեն իրավունք չունես ինչ-որ բան ասելու: Որովհետև դրանից հետո արդեն ինչ էլ ասես, ստեղծագործության մասին ոչինչ չես ասում, դրանից հետո արդեն ամեն ինչ հենց քո մասին ես ասում... 
Իսկ հեղինակի համար էլ առավել վիրավորական է հենց այն, որ կարդում ես ու ասում ես, իբր չես կարդացել... Ուրեմն ինչու՞ ես գլուխ տանում "չկարդացածդ" եզրակացություններով... Ինչու՞ ես անընդհատ այդ ասում ամեն նոր գործ կարդալիս ու ամենուր... Այդպես, ինչ է, քո գիտելիքները մեզ պետք է որ ավելի շա՞տ ցնցեն, իսկ դու դառնաս  ավելի նախանձելի՞...  Որ, իբր գործի կեսը չկարդացած, քեզ համար ամեն ինչ պա՞րզ է... Եթե մենակ ես լինեի այս մտքին, չէի ասի, բայց վերջերս հենց նույն թեմայով մի, թե երկու հոգի վիճում էին էլի հետդ... չեմ հիշում ով, բայց դա այնքան հաճախակի կրկնվող երևույթ է, որ ում անունն էլ հիշես, չես սխալվի... Այնտեղ որոշեցի իզուր չխառնվել, բայց հիմա, ճիշտն ասած, համբերութունս մի քիչ պրծավ...

Հետո քո էդ ամենագիտելիքները, քո ամենավստահությունն ասածներիդ վրա... Դրանք տեղին-անտեղին ցուցաբերելը ավելի հաճախ սահմանափակության են բերում, քան իմաստության: Եվ դրա վառ օրինակ է, ասենք, քո արտահայտությունը, որ, եթե մի գործի մեջ կան նկարներ, ուրեմն դա պետք է կոմիքս լինի... Ինչի՞ մասին ես խոսում, Բյուր ջան, դու հասկանու՞մ ես... Օք, սիրելիս: Ուրեմն, իմ ամենասիրած կոմիքսը կարող ես համարել "Փոքրիկ Իշխանը": Համաձա՞յն ես...

Այս գործի մեջ, որն այնքան է փոքր, որ նույնիսկ պատմվածք էլ չի, մի հուսադրող բան կա, որը, եթե մի պահ մոռանայիր քո "գիտելիքները", հեշտությամբ կնկատեիր: Ես այն վերագրել եմ արական սեռին, դե, այդ պահին այդպես ուզեցի, - բայց դա համամարդկային երևույթ է: Երբ պատանեկության հասակում սկսում ես ինչ-որ ճշմարտություններ հայտնաբերել, քեզ սկսում է թվալ, թե այնքան շատ բան գիտես, որ արդեն թոշակի գնալուդ ժամանակն է (այստեղ՝ պապիկը): Հետո, արդեն երիտասարդ, այսինքն քո տարիքում, հանդարտվում ես ու սկսում ես կիրառել ձեռք բերածդ գիտելիքները (այստեղ՝ հայրիկ): Իսկ հետո, երբ գիտելիքներդ հասնում են ինչ-որ քանակի, հասկանում ես, որ համարյա ոչինչ չգիտես...  Սա է պատմության մեջ ծերունուց՝ երիտասարդի փոխակերպման միտքը:
Բյուր, դու հասել ես "հայրիկի" տարիքին, բայց ինձ թվում է, թե դեռ "ծերունու" կարգավիճակում ես: Ինչ-որ դանդաղ ես աճում, կներես...

Գիտե՞ս ինչն է քո վատը, Բյուր... Երբ դու մի բան ես տեսնում, դու արդեն "գիտես", թե ինչի մասին է դա՝ դու արդեն նախապես եզրակացություն ես արել: Եվ այստեղ էլ նույնը: Ալֆան քեզ բառացիորեն ասում է, որ շեղագրերովը՝ հատվածներ են իր ստեղծագործություններից, իսկ դու կպած նրան համոզում ես, որ չէ, ամբողջը հենց  ինքն էլ գրել է... (Իմիջիայլոց, համարյա համոզված էի, որ այդ իտալիկների պատճառով կգուշակես հեղինակին, բայց "գիտելիքներդ" չթողեցին, որ գուշակելիքդ աշխատի...)Նույնը "ինտերնետից գտած նկարների" հաշվով. հազար անգամ կրկնեցիր, որ հեղինակի կողմից հեչ լավ բան չի դա: "Գիտելիքներդ" քեզ թույլ չտվեցին մի վայրկյան անգամ մտածել,  թե ինչու՞ հեղինակը պետք է նման բան աներ ու որ կարող է հետո ասածդ ուղղակի հիմարություն դուրս գա... Ի տեղեկություն ասեմ, որ բոլոր լուսանկարները՝ Ալֆայի ֆոտոն չհաշված, - աղջիկս է արել Ամերիկայի տարբեր վայրերում, իսկ երկու լուսանկարներում էլ հենց ինքն է:

Զգույշ եղիր բնավորությանդ այդ կետի վերաբերյալ, Բյուր ջան... Լավ, այստեղ, ասենք զավզակություն կանենք, կանցնի-կգնա: Բայց մասնագիտական հարցերով... Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, եթե հիվանդներիդ նույն ձևով դիագնոզներ նշանակես... Ի՞նչ է լինելու էդ մարդկանց վիճակը քո հափշտապ եզրակացություններից...

Նորից վիրավորեցի քեզ ու զզվում եմ ինձանից... երեսս չեմ ուզում տեսնել... Ամենացավալին ինձ համար այն է, որ ես քեզ շատ սիրում եմ, հազար անգամ ասել եմ դա, բայց դրա հետ միասին, կյանքում երևի թե ոչ ոքու այսքան վատ բան ասած չկամ... Բայց ինչ-որ մեկը պետք է ասի քեզ քո մասին այս ամենը: Թող դա ես լինեմ, այլ ոչ թե լսես սա քո թշնամու բերանից:

----------

Tiger29 (01.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարող է զարմանաս, բայց գիտեմ: Ու դա մի առանձնապես բարդ բան չի, մարդուն վիրավորելը, բոլորն էլ կարող են: Բայց ոչ բոլորն է, որ գիտակցում են, որ վիրավորում են դիմացինին... Եվ ոչ բոլորն է, որ իրենց թույլ են տալիս այդ անել... Ես անում եմ դա շատ հազվադեպ, գիտակցելով ու մեծ տհաճությամբ, երբ արդեն ճար չկա այլ կերպ վարվել... Հետո, Ակումբի պես ընտանիքներն ինձ թվում է, նրա համար են նաև, որ փորձենք մեկս մեկի մեջ փոխել ինչ-որ բան դեպի լավը, դեպի գեղեցիկը և այլն պաթոսախառը բաներ... 
> 
> Իսկ դու այնքան չես գիտակցում քո՝ մարդկանց վիրավորելը, որ ամեն անգամ, երբ մեկն ասում է այդ մասին ու ասում է, որ մենակ ինքը չէ այդ կարծիքին, դու մեջ ես գցում քո, կներես, բայց նույնպես արդեն շաբլոն դարձած "եթե կան մարդիկ, որոնք հոգնել են, թող արտահայտվեն"-ները, ասում ես, որ հոգնել ես, մարդիկ էլ ասում են լավ, մեր Բյուրն է, հերիք է, հետ են քաշվում-գնում են, ու շուտով նորից այդ ամենը կրկնվում է մեկ ուրիշի հետ, փչացած ձայնասկավառակի պես: Ու դու նորից. "եթե կան մարդիկ"...


Սամ, ցույց տուր ինձ մի գրառում, որտեղ որևէ մեկի *անձնական վիրավորանք* եմ պատճառել։ Ես կարամ շատ կտրուկ լինեմ կարծիք արտահայտելիս, կարամ որևէ ստեղծագործություն լինի դա ակումբցու, թե ոչ, փրթեմ-թափեմ, բայց արդեն շատ վաղուց երբևէ որևէ մեկի *անձին* չեմ կպնում։ Անգամ մեր էդքան սիրելի Գայլի, որի հետ առավոտից իրիկուն վեճերի մեջ եմ էնքան, մինչև ինքն ա արգելափակվում։ Որպես կանոն, դու ու քեզ նման մի երկու հոգի հայտնվում, անձիս եք կպնում։ Ինչու՞ եք անում։ Կարող եմ եզրակացնել, որ փաստարկիս դեմ փաստարկ չեք ունենում կամ փաստարկս որպես անձնական վիրավորանք եք ընկալում։ Բայց մի արեք տենց, բանավեճը տենց չի լինում։ 

Մեկ էլ կխնդրեի, որ էս տիպի գրառման օրինակ բերես.



> "եթե կան մարդիկ, որոնք հոգնել են, թող արտահայտվեն"-ները, ասում ես, որ հոգնել ես, մարդիկ էլ ասում են լավ, մեր Բյուրն է, հերիք է, հետ են քաշվում-գնում են, ու շուտով նորից այդ ամենը կրկնվում է մեկ ուրիշի հետ, փչացած ձայնասկավառակի պես: Ու դու նորից. "եթե կան մարդիկ"...


Նման բան առաջին անգամ եմ գրում։ Համենայնդեպս, վերջին հինգ տարիների ընթացքում։ Որովհետև իսկականից համբերությանս սահմանը հատեցիր, չնայած ես ծով համբերություն ունեմ, ու շատերը կարող են դա հաստատել։ 




> Տես հենց այս պահին քո ինքնագնահատականը.
> 
> Ոնց որ թե հերոսություն ես արել ու իբր մենակ դու ես, որ ժամանակ չունես: Ես էլ ժամանակ չունեմ: Ռիպն էլ: Մեֆն էլ: Շատ ու շատ ուրիշներն էլ: Բայց երբ դու մի բան ես գրում, մենք էլ, գործներս թողնում ու գալիս, կարդում ենք քո գրածը, բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ, հետո չենք ասում.


Բոլորն էլ հերոսություն են անում, որ մտնում, ժամանակ են տրամադրում, կարծիք գրում։ Ու պետք ա ցանկացած մարդու նկատմամբ հարգանքով վերաբերվել, որ էդ ժամանակը տրամադրում ա։ 

Եթե իմ գրածներից կա որևէ բան, որոնք մինչև վերջ չես կարող կարդալ, ասա։ Ես դեմ չեմ։ Բայց *անձիս* մի կպիր։ Դա ահավոր վիրավորական ա։ Ու մի ասա, որ քոփի-փեյսթ եմ անում, որովհետև չեմ անում։ 




> Սրանք կախարդական խոսքեր են, Բյուր ջան... Սա մեծ կողպեք է ասողի բերանին: Եթե ասացիր այս խոսքերը, պետք է շուռ գաս ու գնաս, դու արդեն իրավունք չունես ինչ-որ բան ասելու: Որովհետև դրանից հետո արդեն ինչ էլ ասես, ստեղծագործության մասին ոչինչ չես ասում, դրանից հետո արդեն ամեն ինչ հենց քո մասին ես ասում... 
> Իսկ հեղինակի համար էլ առավել վիրավորական է հենց այն, որ կարդում ես ու ասում ես, իբր չես կարդացել... Ուրեմն ինչու՞ ես գլուխ տանում "չկարդացածդ" եզրակացություններով... Ինչու՞ ես անընդհատ այդ ասում ամեն նոր գործ կարդալիս ու ամենուր... Այդպես, ինչ է, քո գիտելիքները մեզ պետք է որ ավելի շա՞տ ցնցեն, իսկ դու դառնաս  ավելի նախանձելի՞...  Որ, իբր գործի կեսը չկարդացած, քեզ համար ամեն ինչ պա՞րզ է... Եթե մենակ ես լինեի այս մտքին, չէի ասի, բայց վերջերս հենց նույն թեմայով մի, թե երկու հոգի վիճում էին էլի հետդ... չեմ հիշում ով, բայց դա այնքան հաճախակի կրկնվող երևույթ է, որ ում անունն էլ հիշես, չես սխալվի... Այնտեղ որոշեցի իզուր չխառնվել, բայց հիմա, ճիշտն ասած, համբերութունս մի քիչ պրծավ...


Սամ, եթե մեկն իմ որևէ գրածի մասին ասի, որ չկարողացավ մինչև վերջ կարդալ, ես կնստեմ ու կսկսեմ լուրջ մտածել՝ ինչու։ Ուրեմն գործը լուրջ թերություն ունի, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան էն չի։
Էսպիսի թեմայով մեկ էլ քո պաշտելի Ռիփն ա վիճել հետս, ում գրառումների տակ սիրուն-սիրուն շնորհակալություններ էին շարում, ինչը, ի դեպ, շատ տհաճ էր։ Ու էլի անձիս կպնելով, ոչ թե ասածներիս դեմ հակափաստարկ բերելով։




> Հետո քո էդ ամենագիտելիքները, քո ամենավստահությունն ասածներիդ վրա... Դրանք տեղին-անտեղին ցուցաբերելը ավելի հաճախ սահմանափակության են բերում, քան իմաստության: Եվ դրա վառ օրինակ է, ասենք, քո արտահայտությունը, որ, եթե մի գործի մեջ կան նկարներ, ուրեմն դա պետք է կոմիքս լինի... Ինչի՞ մասին ես խոսում, Բյուր ջան, դու հասկանու՞մ ես... Օք, սիրելիս: Ուրեմն, իմ ամենասիրած կոմիքսը կարող ես համարել "Փոքրիկ Իշխանը": Համաձա՞յն ես...


Սամ, բանավիճելիս սիրում եմ փաստարկներ բերել։ Քեզ համար դա ամենավստահություն ա, ամենագիտելիք կամ եսիմ ինչ։ Եթե համաձայն չես, եթե գտնում ես՝ սխալ եմ ասում, հակադարձիր քո սեփական փաստարկներով։ Ինչու՞ ես անցնում անձնական վիրավորանքների։ Ինչու՞ չես ասում՝ բա «Փոքրիկ իշխանն» ինչ ա, այլ փոխարենը կպնում ես անձիս։ Բայց պարզաբանման համար նորից մեջբերեմ ասածս, որը դու աղավաղված կերպով ես վերաձևակերպում.




> Մինչև վերջ չկարողացա կարդալ։ Ահավոր էր ծաղկավոր լեզուն։ Նկարների իմաստն էլ չհասկացա։ Գրական մենակ մի ժանր կա նկարներով. կոմիքսներն են, էն էլ էդ նկարներն արվում են տեքստին համահունչ։ Իսկ ինտերնետից նկար գտնելով ու տեքստին խառնելով շատ պարզունակ, անհասկանալի մի բան ա ստացվում։


Եթե դու Փոքրիկ իշխանի մասին հիշեիր, կասեի, որ դա ավելի շուտ ստեղծագործության նկարազարդում եմ համարում, ոչ թե գրական տեքստի մաս։ Իսկ կոմիքսները զուտ նկարազարդում չեն, տեքստն ու պատկերը համահունչ են։ Քո գործում էլ ընդհանրապես նկարներն անկապ էին։ Համաձայն չես, պաշտպանիր տեսակետդ, փաստարկներ բեր, բայց մի ասա, որ ես քոփի-փեյսթ եմ անում կամ ամենագետի տեղ եմ ինձ դրել։ Ի վերջո, բանավեճի ընթացքում բոլորս էլ սովորում ենք, բայց առողջ բանավեճի, ոչ թե երբ մի կողմն անցնում ա անձնական վիրավորանքների։



> Այս գործի մեջ, որն այնքան է փոքր, որ նույնիսկ պատմվածք էլ չի, մի հուսադրող բան կա, որը, եթե մի պահ մոռանայիր քո "գիտելիքները", հեշտությամբ կնկատեիր: Ես այն վերագրել եմ արական սեռին, դե, այդ պահին այդպես ուզեցի, - բայց դա համամարդկային երևույթ է: Երբ պատանեկության հասակում սկսում ես ինչ-որ ճշմարտություններ հայտնաբերել, քեզ սկսում է թվալ, թե այնքան շատ բան գիտես, որ արդեն թոշակի գնալուդ ժամանակն է (այստեղ՝ պապիկը): Հետո, արդեն երիտասարդ, այսինքն քո տարիքում, հանդարտվում ես ու սկսում ես կիրառել ձեռք բերածդ գիտելիքները (այստեղ՝ հայրիկ): Իսկ հետո, երբ գիտելիքներդ հասնում են ինչ-որ քանակի, հասկանում ես, որ համարյա ոչինչ չգիտես...  Սա է պատմության մեջ ծերունուց՝ երիտասարդի փոխակերպման միտքը:
> Բյուր, դու հասել ես "հայրիկի" տարիքին, բայց ինձ թվում է, թե դեռ "ծերունու" կարգավիճակում ես:* Ինչ-որ դանդաղ ես աճում, կներես...*


Մի հատ էլ անձնական վիրավորանք էստեղ։ Խնդրում եմ՝ ցույց տուր, թե քանի անգամ եմ քեզ անձնապես վիրավորել։ 

Քանի՞ հոգի կա, որ հասկացել ա, թե ինչի մասին ա գործդ։ Ինչու՞ չես նստում, մտածում, որ ոչ ոք չի հասկացել, ուրեմն էնտեղ մի բան էն չի, այլ փոխարենը հարձակվում նրանց վրա, ովքեր քննադատական խոսք են ասել։




> Գիտե՞ս ինչն է քո վատը, Բյուր... Երբ դու մի բան ես տեսնում, դու արդեն "գիտես", թե ինչի մասին է դա՝ դու արդեն նախապես եզրակացություն ես արել: Եվ այստեղ էլ նույնը: Ալֆան քեզ բառացիորեն ասում է, որ շեղագրերովը՝ հատվածներ են իր ստեղծագործություններից, իսկ դու կպած նրան համոզում ես, որ չէ, ամբողջը հենց  ինքն էլ գրել է... (Իմիջիայլոց, համարյա համոզված էի, որ այդ իտալիկների պատճառով կգուշակես հեղինակին, բայց "գիտելիքներդ" չթողեցին, որ գուշակելիքդ աշխատի...)Նույնը "ինտերնետից գտած նկարների" հաշվով. հազար անգամ կրկնեցիր, որ հեղինակի կողմից հեչ լավ բան չի դա: "Գիտելիքներդ" քեզ թույլ չտվեցին մի վայրկյան անգամ մտածել,  թե ինչու՞ հեղինակը պետք է նման բան աներ ու որ կարող է հետո ասածդ ուղղակի հիմարություն դուրս գա... Ի տեղեկություն ասեմ, որ բոլոր լուսանկարները՝ Ալֆայի ֆոտոն չհաշված, - աղջիկս է արել Ամերիկայի տարբեր վայրերում, իսկ երկու լուսանկարներում էլ հենց ինքն է:


Սամ, հակադարձիր, ասա՝ սխալ ես ասում, էսպես ա, ես էլ կասեմ՝ լավ։ Բայց մի անցի անձնական վիրավորանքների։ Լավ, դժվա՞ր ա էդքանը հասկանալը։

Ինտերնետից լինելը կամ աղջկադ լուսանկարները լինելը մեծ տարբերություն չեն։ Փաստն էն ա, որ դրանք կապ չունեն ստեղծագործության հետ, չեն արվել տեքստի համար։ Հենց դրա համար եմ ասել՝ ինտերնետից քաշած։ Իսկ Ալֆայի իտալիկների մասին հետո իմացա, երբ արդեն գրեթե համոզվել էի, որ ինքը չի։ Ու ես խնդիր չունեմ սխալներս ընդունելու։ Հա, փաստորեն սխալվել էի, որ Ալֆան ա։ Ես անսխալական չեմ։ Ոչ ոք անսխալական չի։ 




> Զգույշ եղիր բնավորությանդ այդ կետի վերաբերյալ, Բյուր ջան... Լավ, այստեղ, ասենք զավզակություն կանենք, կանցնի-կգնա: Բայց մասնագիտական հարցերով... Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, եթե հիվանդներիդ նույն ձևով դիագնոզներ նշանակես... Ի՞նչ է լինելու էդ մարդկանց վիճակը քո հափշտապ եզրակացություններից...


Սամ, դու հանգիստ, երբ մասնագիտական ոլորտում հետս համաձայն չեն մարդիկ, հակափաստարկ են բերում, ոչ թե անցնում անձնական վիրավորանքների։ Ու դրանից ես լիքը բան եմ սովորում, ավելացնում գիտելիքներս էն բաների մասին, որոնք չգիտեմ։ Բարեբախտաբար, մասնագիտական ոլորտում մարդիկ տարանջատում են սուբյեկտիվն ու օբյեկտիվը ու բարեբախտաբար էնտեղ կարող ենք ժամերով բանավիճել առանց իրարից նեղանալու, որովհետև բանավիճում ենք կարծիքի, ոչ թե անձի հետ։




> Նորից վիրավորեցի քեզ ու զզվում եմ ինձանից... երեսս չեմ ուզում տեսնել... Ամենացավալին ինձ համար այն է, որ ես քեզ շատ սիրում եմ, հազար անգամ ասել եմ դա, բայց դրա հետ միասին, կյանքում երևի թե ոչ ոքու այսքան վատ բան ասած չկամ... Բայց ինչ-որ մեկը պետք է ասի քեզ քո մասին այս ամենը: Թող դա ես լինեմ, այլ ոչ թե լսես սա քո թշնամու բերանից:


Ասեք, ինչքան ուզում եք, ասեք։ Ես հույսս չեմ կորցնում, որ մի օր փաստարկված բանավիճել սովորելու եք թե՛ դու, թե՛ մնացածները, ովքեր մի երկու բառից հետո անցնում եք անձնականի։ Ու հա, էստեղ չեմ թաքցնում, որ ես էլ եմ անցել անձնական մակարդակի։ Չեմ թաքցնում, որովհետև քո հարցում ուղղակի համբերությունս սպառվել ա։

----------


## Alphaone

խոստովանություն
Սամ, լրիվ անկեղծ եմ լինելու. ինձ համար տհաճ էր էս կարդալը: Ես մտածում էի ակումբի պստոներից ա, դրա համար շատ չէր չէի արտահայտվում, որ չվիրավորեմ: Ես Բյուրից նեղացել էի, որ ինքը մտածում էր, թե սա ես եմ գրել ու ֆեյսում թունդ «բազարներ» էի անում, քանի որ համարում եմ, որ իմ գրելու տեխնիկան ակումբի առաջին օրվա համեմատ ահռելի աճ ա ունցել, որում ակումբն ու դու էս թվում անմասն չեք մնացել: Բայց էն ամենաշատ ազդած մարդկանցից մեկը Բյուրն ա, որ հենց կոպտելով ու կոտրելով ա ինձ ստիպել իմ սաղ կոմպլեքսների շերտերը կճպել ու անաչառ, կողքից նայել գրածիս: Ես Բյուրի շնորհիվ նաև որպես մարդ եմ շատ աճել ակումբի առաջին օրերի համեմատ, երևի անձնական աճն անգամ ավելին ա, քան գրականը, ինչ-որ է... էս գործը կարող  ա ինչ-որ մեկին լիքը-լիքը դուր գա, բայց իմը չէր, ինձ ես էստեղ չտեսա ու գրական գործ չտեսա: Իմ գործերից մեջբերումների մեջ իմ հոգին չկար, քանի որ քո մեկնաբանությունն էր, ոնց որ ես ինձ խամաճիկ, մանեկեն զգայի ինչ-որ մեկի ձեռքում ու էդ մածուցիկ, թաց, սառը զգացողություններ էր առաջացնում: Ես հիմա չեմ հարձակվում, առավել ևս չեմ պաշտպանվում, ուղղակի շատ եմ ուզում հասկանաս....

----------

Mephistopheles (01.12.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ով ուզում է՝ թող կարդա, քննարկի, ով էլ չի ուզում, թող ուրիշ գործով զբաղվի. «պիտի» չկա:
> Բայց հա, գործերը դրվում են քննարկման համար:


Այվ, գիտենք որ ով ուզում ա կարա կարդա, ով չի ուզում կարա չկարդա… հարցը էդ չէր… ես ասում էի ... 


> բայց մի հատ ձեռդ դիր խղճիդ ու ասա, էս էն ստեղծագործությունն ա՞ որ պտի կարդանք ու քննարկենք... չես կարծու՞մ որ պետք ա հետ տրվեր Սամին ու ասվեր... "Սամ մի քիչ վրեն աշխատի, ախպոր պես...this is not gonna work"


 … 

ափսոս…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, հոգնեցի նույն բանը կրկնելով. ես չեմ ուզում նախնական քննություն անցկացնել ու որոշել` որ գործը դնել էստեղ, որը չէ։ Ցանկացած մարդու ցանկացած աշխատանք դրվելու է էս նախագծում` առանց նախնական քննության։
Ու էլ էս հարցին չենք անդրադառնում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ցույց տուր ինձ մի գրառում, որտեղ որևէ մեկի *անձնական վիրավորանք* եմ պատճառել։


Ես փորձեցի ցույց տալ, բայց դու չես ուզում տեսնել: Երևի համարում ես, որ եթե կոնկրետ անուն չես ասում, ուրեմն դա անձնական վիրավորանք չի: Ես այդ կարծիքին չեմ:

Նոորից եմ կրկնում. եթե կարդացել ես գործի կեսը, իրավունք չունես ամբողջի մասին կարծիք հայտնելու: Ասա՝ վատն էր, զիբիլ էր, ձանձրալի էր մինչև այդ տեղն այնքան, որ չկարողացա շարունակել, հավաքի փասափուսեդ ու գնա: Կամ էլ մի ասա, որ կեսն ես կարդացել ու քարկոծիր ինչքան կուզես ու ոչ ոքու չես վիրավորի: Սա ես անձնական վիրավորանք եմ համարում:

Երբ ասում ես, որ նկարները ինտերնետից են *քաշած ու խառնած* տեքստին, կարելի է համարել, որ Բյուրն այս անգամ չգուշակեց ու շուտով նա կհասկանա այդ: Բայց հետո, երբ արդեն հաստատում ես ասածդ միտքը և մի բան էլ հեղինակին պատասխանի ես կանչում այդ անհամեստ արարքի համար, սա արդեն ես անձնական վիրավորանք եմ համարում:

Երբ դու ինձ հետ վիճելիս, անկապ տեղը կպնում ես իմ պաշտած Ռիպին, - ես դա նույնպես Ռիպի հանդեպ անձնական վիրավորանք եմ համարում:


Հա, մի երկու բան էլ գործի մասին ասացիր: Բայց, կներես, ոչ գործի մասին ասածներդ շատ ավելի գերակշռեցին ու արդեն ոչ տեղ, ոչ էլ հավես թողեցին գործի մասին խոսելու համար: Ինչը կանեի շատ ավելի մեծ հաճույքով և նույնիսկ երախտագիտությամբ, որ այդպիսի հնարավորություն ես տվել քո ուշադրությամբ գործի հանդեպ:


Այսքանը, Բյուր ջան: Եթե չհասկացար ինձ, ուրեմն մեղավորը ես եմ, որ չկարողացա բացատրել: Արդեն սկսում ենք կրկնվել ու ես դրա հավեսը չունեմ: Մեկ է, մենք իրարից շատ հեռու սարերի վրա ենք կանգնած երևի, ու մեր գոռգոռոցներն այնքան էլ իրար չեն հասնում... Ավել պակասի համար էլ՝ ներողություն:

----------

Tiger29 (01.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Ստիպված են թեման փակել` հետագա կոնֆլիկտային գրառումներից խուսափելու համար։

----------

Աթեիստ (01.12.2016)

----------

